# By Demand [September 2018]



## Anorion (Aug 10, 2018)

You know what to do


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 12, 2018)

Instead of DVDs, save cost by providing links to softwares maybe? People don't use DVDs now anyway.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 12, 2018)

^okaayyy lol


----------



## pkkumarcool (Aug 16, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Instead of DVDs, save cost by providing links to softwares maybe? People don't use DVDs now anyway.



Or provide a 4gb pendrive bulk would be cheap for them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 16, 2018)

4 gb pendrive on a Rs 200 magazine ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 16, 2018)

pkkumarcool said:


> Or provide a 4gb pendrive bulk would be cheap for them


Still won't be cheaper than two DVDs which were like Rs 15/piece last time I bought one.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Aug 18, 2020)

Or provide a Pendrive like once in 4 months?


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 18, 2020)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Or provide a Pendrive like once in 4 months?


Why bump a dead thread?

@Anorion close this thread may be now?!


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Aug 18, 2020)

But hope the idea is taken into consideration...


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 18, 2020)

man you guys are asking for too much. lol


----------



## Desmond (Aug 19, 2020)

rhitwick said:


> Why bump a dead thread?
> 
> @Anorion close this thread may be now?!


Lol. He is a new member. Don't be hard on him 

@RumbaMon19 we don't reply to threads that have served their purpose. This thread was created for September 2018 and thus not relevant now. In such a case you should create a new thread.

@Anorion can we bring back By Demand threads?

Also locking this thread.


----------

